# Watch out for hoodies



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

im not sure if she is more hoodie or chav????


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

nah hoodies are usually nice people chavs are just little w*n*e*s (guess the missing letters )

chavs just steal most of their things from other subcultures, like the whole putting their hands down their trousers they stole from the punk culture. one of the sex pistols used to put their hand down their trousers


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

its my sisters brand new jacket that she left here so we put it on the dog and took a pic emailed it her ans asked if she had forgot anything it made her laugh anyway


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is funny! Our dogs love wearing clothes, the problem being finding ones that fit them. Cassie is a horse! I usually end up making their coats for them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Cassiel07 said:


> That is funny! Our dogs love wearing clothes, the problem being finding ones that fit them. Cassie is a horse! I usually end up making their coats for them.


its the first time ive ever put clothes on her and she dint mind one bit think she liked the attention


----------



## roy38 (Jan 25, 2008)

what sort of dog is that claire she is beautiful she looks like a big bear lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great picture, made me laugh


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Brilliant pic  Shes a lovely looking dog.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee dont forget to post the pics of that when you take them


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lol great pic


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

T--jay said:


> nice pic now that gives me an idea about daz's clothes rather than putting em on Abbie i can dress jim and Sasha up


if ya do make sure ya put them on here


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

..............


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh-thats brilliant!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

i best not come home from work and she has got my clothes on


----------

